# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  Maintenance Planچیه و کاربردش در کجاهاست؟

## oliya24

سلام و خسته نباشید دوستان میشه بگید Maintenance Plan تو اس کیو ال سرور چیه و در چه مواردی کاربرد داره؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
Maintenance Plan همون طور که از اسمش هم پیداست برای مدیریت و برنامه ریزی نگهداری و پشتیبانی پایگیه های داده استفاده میشه.
مواردی مثل تهیه نسخه پشتیبان به صورت routin از کاربر دهای بسیار مفید اونه.

----------


## hameeei

سلام دوستان عزیز 
یک نمونه از کار با Maintenance Plan را در اینجا توضیح داده ام. شاید مفید باشد.


http://learnbi.ir/1391/09/08/post-24/

----------

